# Acer truncatum



## Elmore (Mar 18, 2004)

Any thoughts about the use of Shantung Maple in the Urban Forest. Are any of you familiar with this species?


----------



## John Paul Sanborn (Mar 18, 2004)

Highly recomended for under utilites. i understand it is another one of the hardy drought toleranant asiatics.

I think A. triflorum looks real cool when the buds swell.


----------

